# Homesteading and Society



## Watcat49 (Nov 7, 2009)

I was wondering what people thought about Living out in the woods in Alaska. I grew up on a farm and love the woods and hate the city and suburbs.

I moved to Florida, St. Petersburg area about 4 yrs ago and hate it here. There are people upon people and I hate to judge but most in 6 blocks sqaure of where I live are Alcholic's, drug addicts, or criminal's of some sort. 

My goal would be too find a place out away from city's and have a small cabin (basic) and chicken's, and other animal's. Do some Hunting, and Gardening. Basic living alternative energy sources, off the grid!

Only going into town once in awhile to buy supplies I cannot supply for my self. I am older now and in the last 12 years have tried communal living situation's and those were very unsatisfactory.

Does anyone think Alaska would be a good idea?

Your's; Watcat49


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I think Alaska is a bit too rural, harsh weather, short days, makes this a destination that is out of the reach of most. You can find plenty of areas in the lower 50 that will suit most needs, away from the mainstream population. I'm only about 30 miles from a medium sized city, still close enough for shopping and building supplies at a reasonable cost. We are off the grid :2thumb:even though my close neighbors are on the grid, live on a dirt road that is not desirable to some which I hope will be bypassed in a crisis for easier pickings elsewhere.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

We have a few members from the far-north here and they seem to be doing well enough. One thing that a member from another forum that I frequent has said - there isn't enough to do in Alaska (he lives there) so drugs and booze flow faster than the water during spring-breakup .. 

If you want rural - maybe talk with SurvivalNut who if I remember right is in Washington State .. the weather is good for growing plants, raising animals and there is still lots of rural-areas that you could probably move into.


----------

